# Best I've used



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

is there a neutral color that you can custom color?


----------



## nowhereman (May 9, 2009)

sarahss there is a neutral color, it's called Tint Base.
nowhereman


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

cool-thanks


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a can of TimberMate too. I think it smells like my dog's butt and stinks up the entire house. If you can get past the smell, it's awesome to work with.

c


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

This stuff is really cool….used on lots of different jobs.


----------

